
Two Scoops of Django: Best Practices for Django 1.11 – Two Scoops Press - rbanffy
https://www.twoscoopspress.com/products/two-scoops-of-django-1-11
======
Slaul
I've been meaning to buy one of these books for a while now, are they a pretty
good source?

~~~
johnnyballgame
It's an excellent reference for best (and common) practices, but I wouldn't
recommend it so much as a learning tool. The 1.11 version weighs in at 549
pages and covers everything from installation and dev environments to security
and continuous integrations. It's quite thorough and obvious the authors are
well-versed in Django development. Highly recommeded.

